# One of my biggest pet peeves.



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Okay, so on top of breeders who breed for money or let accidents happen and sell the puppies, and on top of people who breed over and over and over again, one of my biggest pet peeves in the breeding industry is people who don't know how to spell their breed's name.

Seriously? Chiwawa? And you're SELLING puppies in excess of $700-800? Dashund? And they're going for $500? Weiner dogs? Really? You don't even KNOW the name of the breed? Pittbull? Come on! $300? First of all, you know how MANY pit bulls there are already, and you're going to continue to ruin such a great breed by overbreeding them and putting more into shelters, just because you can make a few bucks off of them? -.-

Obviously, if you're selling puppies and you don't know the name of the breed or how to spell the name of the breed, you didn't do your research, and you DEFINITELY shouldn't be trying to sell them. Shame, shame for repeat offenders - shame, shame, SHAME for people who breed on purpose and don't even know the name and/or spelling of the breed.

OH! Just found ANOTHER ONE! "Labs puppys 4 sale." Really? Really? Really?! #@% $^@$ @#$# [email protected]$^!!!!! Bet they're, like, $500!​


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I am SOOOO with you there! Sometimes I'll just scan craigslist to see what's been posted. I really can't understand that people don't take the time to spell check! It's not that hard...just re-read your post. It makes you look like an idiot when you have everything misspelled! 

And I am totally with you on the whole breeder thing 100%.

Chiwawa, shepard, shit zu, healer, and ((drum roll)) my favorite one for today: rottwiller. Come on people.....


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

My favorite pet peeve is the designer dogs! Check out this website, you won't believe it. 

Designer & Mixed Breed Dog Community - Breed List

They actually have a "breed list" of all their designer breed mix's. Some of them are so bizarre that I can't even figure out what two breeds they are a mixture of. And they are charging big money for these dogs and people are thinking they are getting something really special!! I mean really.....an Australian Battle Dog!!!!


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

chowder said:


> My favorite pet peeve is the designer dogs! Check out this website, you won't believe it.
> 
> Designer & Mixed Breed Dog Community - Breed List
> 
> They actually have a "breed list" of all their designer breed mix's. Some of them are so bizarre that I can't even figure out what two breeds they are a mixture of. And they are charging big money for these dogs and people are thinking they are getting something really special!! I mean really.....an Australian Battle Dog!!!!


OMG! GAG ME!!!!! Like, seriously? Are you kidding me?! Some of those are just absolutely retarded! I mean, they've got dogs with QUARTERS in them!!!!! Nothing like a money-making scheme. -.-​


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

Yeah I always was like this. If you can't bother to spell check, then imagine how lazy they were in the breeding and care of the animals.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh! I found a good one!!!

"Yourkie?mini schnousers"

Sorry, that one just cracked me up. That's the actual title of the post on CraigsList. And of course they'll be selling them, because there is no price.

haha. Just wow....


----------



## GoodMarley (Apr 23, 2010)

*'Designer' Dogs*



chowder said:


> My favorite pet peeve is the designer dogs! Check out this website, you won't believe it.
> 
> Designer & Mixed Breed Dog Community - Breed List
> 
> They actually have a "breed list" of all their designer breed mix's. Some of them are so bizarre that I can't even figure out what two breeds they are a mixture of. And they are charging big money for these dogs and people are thinking they are getting something really special!! I mean really.....an Australian Battle Dog!!!!


I have a 'designer dog'. Have I just joined a web site of 'designer dog' haters? I hope not. I have a problem with people that cain't spel and I have a problem with over-breeding. But I don't have a problem with a blend of species for a reason. My wife has allergies and is not an animal person. So I have a Goldendoodle that doesn't shed (no clean up) and is a low allergenic breed. Perfect!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

GoodMarley said:


> I have a 'designer dog'. Have I just joined a web site of 'designer dog' haters? I hope not. I have a problem with people that cain't spel and I have a problem with over-breeding. But I don't have a problem with a blend of species for a reason. My wife has allergies and is not an animal person. So I have a Goldendoodle that doesn't shed (no clean up) and is a low allergenic breed. Perfect!


Of course not! I don't think anyone *hates* anyone else on here for just what kind of dog they have (at least I hope not). 

But what you do have to realize is that everyone is entitled to their own opinion, and stating that opinion openly is something normal on forums. No one here will put you down or "flame" you for owning one...or I will see to it that they know that that kind of behavior is not tolerated. You should definitely post up your opinions on the subject and let them be known that "designer dogs" are some of the best out there. Heck, my next Dane will be of a "designer color" which I would totally get flamed for on other forums. But here you will find that *most* of us have good etiquette and respect for each other :wink:

Please don't get discouraged from this forum. We talk about a lot of controversial things here and you have to have a strong back bone and take things with a grain of salt sometimes.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

GoodMarley said:


> I have a 'designer dog'. Have I just joined a web site of 'designer dog' haters? I hope not. I have a problem with people that cain't spel and I have a problem with over-breeding. But I don't have a problem with a blend of species for a reason. My wife has allergies and is not an animal person. So I have a Goldendoodle that doesn't shed (no clean up) and is a low allergenic breed. Perfect!


lol. Danemama said it perfectly! We don't hate designer dogs. We hate the idea that people are taking these mutt breeds and making them into designer breeds, thus making them more popular. I consider a designer breed and a hypo-allergenic breed completely different things, because when you have allergies and you want a dog, you definitely need one that is hypo-allergenic. 

To me, the idea of those people on that site coming up with names for these mixed breeds, is just a new fad for making money, and it's just going to lead to more overpopulation of dogs in this world that aren't needed. I think that there need to be a FEW people who breed for hypo-allergenic dogs, and the rest of the breeders need to be highly ethical breeders who breed only purebred dogs for the betterment of the breed, which is the exact opposite of what things like that website are doing.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> Of course not! I don't think anyone *hates* anyone else on here for just what kind of dog they have (at least I hope not).


::cough:: Danes suck. ::cough::cough::

Haha...just kidding...I can't say that. :wink:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

GoodMarley said:


> I have a 'designer dog'. Have I just joined a web site of 'designer dog' haters? I hope not. I have a problem with people that cain't spel and I have a problem with over-breeding. But I don't have a problem with a blend of species for a reason. My wife has allergies and is not an animal person. So I have a Goldendoodle that doesn't shed (no clean up) and is a low allergenic breed. Perfect!


I actually am also a fan of breeding two breeds together and coming up with less diseases in dogs! When I grew up no one but the elite owned hah a pure bred dog! My one friend her dad called her dog Heinz 57 variety dog which was just the thing! We always had complete mutts and they were adorable! Right now one of my dogs is called an Ori~pei! he's 1/2 shar`pei and 1/2 pug! I love the look on him love his personality and love him to pieces! I also love my labs and my ornery feisty beagle! All dogs are wonderful. Its all in what you like and what catches your eye! My one vet that Gordon my ori~pei goes to loves mixed dogs and he actually asked me if I wanted to keep hi intact for stud purposes! I said no but hmmmm that would have been something though! Well anyway I am quiet the dog lover of all the ones I have seen! Every dogs special and unique in their own way!Ummm and too funny after I took the dogs for a walk right now I am on my mini computer and my ori~pei just layed his head on the keyboard! Aww it just doesn't get any better than this!


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

hehehe

Pekinges/Snouser Puppies

At least these ones aren't being "sold," unless you count $100 as being sold.


----------



## danesandhorses (Sep 14, 2008)

I agree with you that ignorant people that can't even spell should not be breeding and selling animals of any type.

I have had Danes for over 30 years. I have shown and am new to breeding. I research my Danes before purchasing and health test. We have never had a Dane with health issues, knock on wood! My last Dane was almost 13 years old when she passed away. 

Every one who has a Giant breed dog should know not to feed puppy food to their puppy, I can't count how many people selling a litter advertise feeding their litter's puppy food! Poor quality at that! Unfortunately this starts from the irresponsible breeder who sold them their puppy with full registration and did not educate them on proper nutrition and care. 

It also drives me crazy to see a breeder "mixing colors" for designer Great Danes.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I personally like the "mismarked" Danes just as much, if not more than the traditional show colors. Considering there really isn't any health risk associated in mixing the colors (unless we are talking about the "white" gene that carries for deaf/blind/lethal puppies- but this can happen in the most careful, well though out breedings within a color family), I don't see the harm. 

I can see keeping the "color pure" lines just that...color pure to produce just the colors in the color family. But the standard in coat color has changed drastically over the last 100 years. Its been known that chocolate Danes were shown at one point in time, I *think* back in the 1970's. So IMHO I don't think there is anything wrong with people "designing" their own color lines. Where did the standard color families we know today start??? By someone starting their own lines. Even the "designer colors" are predictable in their colors, which is another reason why people are against doing this because they don't think these breedings are predictable. But if enough thought and research is done into the pedigrees of the dogs...again I don't see the harm. 

And if anyone is going to be breeding pure bred dogs, they should know their breed standard (even color!) front, back, and upside down. They should be able to judge what an excellent specimen of the breed is. Even I can see what Danes have good conformation and which ones don't, which I don't know nearly as much in comparison to most show people. And because every judge has their own personal likes and dislikes, you never know what the outcome will be. Until dog showing becomes more about the dogs rather than about the people, it will not hold much value in my book.

Again, this is my own personal opinion on this matter. I'm not discounting anyone who show dogs, it's a hard job and not for everyone! So, I'm not trying to pick a fight or anything...but it drives ME crazy to see people discount "designer" colored Danes (when they don't really understand what went behind the breeding) just because of their coat color :biggrin:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> And because every judge has their own personal likes and dislikes, you never know what the outcome will be. Until dog showing becomes more about the dogs rather than about the people, it will not hold much value in my book.


I am 100% with you here. Dog shows hold ZERO merit in my book because they've turned into one big snobby joke. It's not even necessarily about the correct conformation anymore, it's about judges preference. I hear about Boxer breeders chasing a judge that selects natural ears, or flashy, or plain, or whatever trait over theothers. If it were REALLY about which dog was the best speciman of the breed, breeder/ handlers would not be chasing certain judges all over the country to finish the dog. Any AKC judge would pick the same dog. 
It also disgusts me that a dog or bitch can finish their CH without health testing. I get that they're judged on conformation only, but the PURPOSE is to find the best of the best breeding stock. Does health not play a part in that? I think it plays a MUCH bigger part than conformation does!


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Wooo! Found a doozie!

"4 month old swnauserterroir"

"I have a great puppy that needs a great home.AKC ,blck, house broken, gental with kids and cats, Divorcing and cant keep him,no problems whats so ever.I paid a lot of money for this dog.Not ASKING ALOT jUST GOOD HOME. Please call me at 775-***-****. I live in Reno NevadaThanks and God Bless"

Swnauserterroir? AKC? Umm...... ??? Can we say "didn't do their research at ALL!!!"


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I'll have to post my two Craigs List finds of the week....and my objection to the designer dogs.

The first one is a 120 pound "Labradoodle" to good home. Owner is sick and can't handle the dog anymore. It is loveable and friendly but needs lots of room and a strong person because when you walk it on a leash and it see's another animal, it will take off and pull you. The picture shows a black dog that looks remarkably like a labrador with slightly wavy hair. 

The second is 5 month old "Goldendoodle" puppy. They bought it for their son who adores it but unfortunately is still terribly allergic to it "even though it is a doodle". They want to find a home for it that will allow their son to visit it and still receive pictures of it because now he is attached to the puppy and is broken hearted over losing it. 

These two posts in one week demonstrate why putting two breeds together give you no guarantee whatsoever what you are going to get in your litter of puppies. What you end up with is a litter of puppies that end up at the humane society or a rescue group when the new owners find out that they are really not hypoallergenic, or they actually have labrador traits, or they don't look anything like what they expected. I saw a tv show that was all about cute puppies and there were 5 different 'puggles' on it. Every single one looked like an entirely different breed. One lady even called hers a "true puggle". One just looked like a beagle. 

Check out how many golden doodle and labradoodle rescue groups are forming now. If you want a "hypoallergenic" dog, get a Poodle, Lhasa, Shitzu, Portugese Water Spaniel, Irish Water Spaniel, Yorkie, Maltese, Bichon, etc etc etc......from a reputable breeder who had done genetic testing and has been doing it for years.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Two weeks ago I was searching the craigslist pets ads as I always do looking for "bull terriers" to send to our rescue contact.

What do I find; and ad for a small rescue looking to rehome 4 dogs for a small fee,
Gee, 1 of them was our very own bull terrier rescue that was at our head rescues house no less. Some people will do anything to scam people!


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

"free puppys ready to go german shepard and lopsoopso"

Lopsoopso? *rolls around laughing* Not to mention....german shepherd and lhasa apso. Hope the mum was the shepherd!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

xxshaelxx said:


> "free puppys ready to go german shepard and lopsoopso"
> 
> Lopsoopso? *rolls around laughing* Not to mention....german shepherd and lhasa apso. Hope the mum was the shepherd!


The male has to be the Lhasa.....I have years of experience with how stubborn and determined those "Oopso's" can be! No female is too big to be conquered by a male Lhasa I guess, it's all in the attitude :smile:


----------



## StdPoo Dad (Jun 7, 2009)

I agree! If you want a hypoallergenic dog, get a poodle, pwd, etc. End of story!





chowder said:


> If you want a "hypoallergenic" dog, get a Poodle, Lhasa, Shitzu, Portugese Water Spaniel, Irish Water Spaniel, Yorkie, Maltese, Bichon, etc etc etc......from a reputable breeder who had done genetic testing and has been doing it for years.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

xxshaelxx said:


> Not to mention....german shepherd and lhasa apso. Hope the mum was the shepherd!


My brother's rottie was once violated by a dachshund.  I don't even think she noticed.

The puppies were.... interesting...?


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Ania's Mommy said:


> The puppies were.... interesting...?


We couldn't decide wether to call them Weiner Rotts or Rotten Weiners. Neither one held much appeal. Not a big contender in the designer dog race.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I'd opt for Rotten Weiners, thats way too funny!!!LOL HAHA


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Yeah, Weiner Rott sounded like a horrible disease....


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Oh God, I didn't even think of that! LOL


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Sounds like a really bad case of man itch to me! XDDD


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

i groom dogs and I have a lady with a full blooded mini schnauzer. but she WILL quickly correct you and tell you that she has a

Full Stock Mini TROUSER.
its not a mixed breed, she just thinks its trouser, not schnauzer.
and the dogs name is Zooy, not Zoey 

but luckily she does not breed. 
I know sooo many Shit Zu breeders. 
even mini shelty breeders.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Ania's Mommy said:


> We couldn't decide wether to call them Weiner Rotts or Rotten Weiners. Neither one held much appeal. Not a big contender in the designer dog race.


Oh man...please tell me that you have a picture!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

harrkim120 said:


> Oh man...please tell me that you have a picture!!! :biggrin:


Unfortunately, I don't. But let me see if I can describe them to you.

They had long dachshund bodies, but with the bulk of a rottie. Short little turned out legs a la dachshund. Giant rottie head. 

They were actually sorta cute as LITTLE puppies. But as soon as they started growin'......


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Unfortunately, I don't. But let me see if I can describe them to you.
> 
> They had long dachshund bodies, but with the bulk of a rottie. Short little turned out legs a la dachshund. Giant rottie head.
> 
> They were actually sorta cute as LITTLE puppies. But as soon as they started growin'......


Hahaha...I saw a lab/basset mix the other day. It sounds kinda similar. :smile:


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

http://www.dogguide.net/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/2408191471_fae8f8ac8e.jpg

That's a Rotten Weiner. I saw pictures a while back and laughed myself silly.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

that absolutely is a rotten weiner!


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

xxshaelxx said:


> That's a Rotten Weiner. I saw pictures a while back and laughed myself silly.


Awwwwww...it's cute!!!


----------

